# How much powdered Gecko Food to mix up?



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the Zoo Med's Gecko Food, I'm assuming is similar to CGD. The instructions say to mix "a small amount", which isn't too helpful. My Crestie is about 5-6 months old, and maybe 4-5" total when fully stretched. 

He wolfed down some silent crickets dusted with Arkvits last night (first night with me), and had a lick of the "Fruit Jam" he was given in store. Just not sure how much I need to provide. 

Ta in advance,

Tom


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Firstly, you will find people tend to favour clarke's or repashy rather than zoo-med, they have better nutritional value, and the cresties seem to like clarke's best in my experience.

Secondly, if you have tiny pots you can mix up enough for a week or two and keep it in the fridge. Give them a milk tops worth/small teaspoon every night. They might not always eat it all.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

most gcd recommends a mix of one part powder to two parts water 
i mix mine to about the thickness of tomato soup 

i use one part powder (Clarks) to two parts pureed mango plus a drop of water


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I've mixed up some in a camera film pot in the fridge. Watched him come down from his vine last night to lap some up, but was very nervous and backed up whenever I moved!

I'll look into the Repashy or Clarkes food  Are they easily available? I thought I read something on Repashy being US only?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

clarks you can get from Oxford Geckos they use to do sample packs dont know if they do still 

here is a link to a repashy supplier in this country there is more but i dont feed repashy i feed clarks

Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex


----------

